# Any English speakers living in Serta?



## PaulMichelmore (May 5, 2015)

Hi, I've just moved to a quinta in Serta. Is anyone one else living in these parts? Fancy a beer?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Paul:

Welcome to the forum...... you've posted this in the 'Welcome Inn' part of the forum and you'll get far more response if you post it on the main part of the Portugal forum. 

In the meantime, there's a fair number of English speakers in Serta and you shouldn't have too much trouble finding a few of them.

My wife & I are in Figueiro Dos Vinhos which is about 30 km down the IC8 from you and there's plenty more of them here as well.


----------



## PaulMichelmore (May 5, 2015)

Many thanks!


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Paul

Do you know of the market in Vila Facaia every Sunday? A lot of expats visit there. You should check it out.


----------



## kaymlewis (5 mo ago)

PaulMichelmore said:


> Hi, I've just moved to a quinta in Serta. Is anyone one else living in these parts? Fancy a beer?
> Cheers
> Paul


Hi Paul, We're leaving the UK on Tuesday heading for Serta where we are due to complete our house purchase. Good to know there are other people doing likewise. 
Only just joined this forum bit not quite sure how it works yet but meeting up sounds like a plan. poo


----------

